# [SOLVED] nowy komputer a Gentoo

## kacper

Witam,

noszę się z zamiarem wymiany komputera, będzie to coś takiego : 

Intel Core2 Duo E6550 2,33GHz (S775) BOX

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3

OCZ Technology 2x 1GB DDR2 800MHz Platinium Rev2 CL4-4-4

GeForce 8600 GTS Gigabyte 256MB HDTV & DVI (PCI-E) Silent Pipe3

WD Caviar SE-16 500 GB 16MB cache SATA-II

będę miał jakieś problemy przy instalacji Gentoo? Ostatnio próbowałem zainstalować znajomemu Gentoo na laptopie (Philips jakiś tam) i miałem duże problemy.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja nigdy nie miałem jakiś problemów których nie miał bym jak rozwiązac. Dlaczego miał by być problem? Zamiast w ciemno pytać i (moze tylko ja mam takie odczucie) świecić nowym sprzetem poprostu postaw i jeżeli będziesz miał jakiś problem w co wątpie to dac nam znać.

----------

## kacper

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja nigdy nie miałem jakiś problemów których nie miał bym jak rozwiązac. Dlaczego miał by być problem? Zamiast w ciemno pytać i (moze tylko ja mam takie odczucie) świecić nowym sprzetem poprostu postaw i jeżeli będziesz miał jakiś problem w co wątpie to dac nam znać.
> 
> 

 

Tak oczywiście zrobię, jak będę miał ten komputer, ale pytam dlatego, że _różne_ rzeczy się dzieją, a że mogę jeszcze zmodyfikować nieco sprzęt to wole wiedzieć przed kupnem.

----------

## Kajan

Wystarczy nowy kernel seria 2.6.22, oraz http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page np. w sprawie Intel Core 2 Duo czy tego dysku. Ponadto Geforce 8600 działa bez porblemu.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## timor

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Wystarczy nowy kernel seria 2.6.22, oraz http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page np. w sprawie Intel Core 2 Duo czy tego dysku. Ponadto Geforce 8600 działa bez porblemu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 Przy przesiadce na nowy sprzęt miałem problemy ze sterownikiem do dysku, który nie działał i kartą sieciową. Sprawdź wcześniej czy jajco obsługuje te na twojej płycie głównej i będzie (chipset, sterownik dysku, sieciówka, ewentualnie muzyczna). Dalej już tylko cieszyć się kompilacją na core 2 duo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Śieciówka pewnie intela na module e1000. Nie sądze by był jakiś problem, ale w kernelu modul sata jest oznaczony jako  support for ICH5/6/7/8 Serial ATA tutaj masz ICH9 ale nie sądze, by to nie działało.

Moim zdaniem wszystko powinno działać znakomicie.

----------

## mbar

 *kacper wrote:*   

> będę miał jakieś problemy przy instalacji Gentoo? 

 

Żadnych, mam podobny zestaw (tylko GA-P35C-DS3R). Potrzebujesz tylko livecd z w miarę nowym jądrem.

A laptopy to inna bajka.

----------

## kurak

Ja mam podobny zestaw i muszę powiedzieć, że jestem bardzo zadowolony. Core 2 Duo bardzo fajnie lata na 64bit - polecam. A co do reszty, to nie powinieneś mieć problemów.

----------

## kacper

 *kurak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Core 2 Duo bardzo fajnie lata na 64bit - polecam. A co do reszty, to nie powinieneś mieć problemów.
> 
> 

 

Tak właśnie myślałem, żeby zrobić sobie system 64bitowy tym razem :)

Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi!

----------

## SlashBeast

Zapytam tylko dlaczego 64bity? Z doświadczeń wiem, iż 64bitowe systemy jedza wiecej ramu ale to jest oczywistę. Teraz pytanie - będziesz miał wiecej niz 4giga ramu? Jezeli nie to ja nie widze sensu posiadania 64bitów. Dochodzi tutaj problem z flashem i innymi pierdołami. Wydaje mi się iż wzrost wydajnosci miedzy zoptamazylowanym 32bitai a 64bitami jest tak mały, że nie warty zachodu i zabawy, chyba że chcemy mieć np. wiecej ramu to wtedy 32bitami nie zaadresujemy go i tutaj 64bity witamy.

No chyba, że dla lansu. Jeżeli chcesz 'wymiatać na dzielnicy' bo masz 64 bitowy system to śmiało.  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

ręce opadają jak czytam takie wypowiedzi.

----------

## timor

Hmm... Przecież już instalacja Gentoo to niezły szpan przed kolegami, mało kto się na to decyduje  :Wink:  Więc po chwili zastanowienia wszyscy tutaj są w pewnym sensie szpanerami  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *mbar wrote:*   

> ręce opadają jak czytam takie wypowiedzi.

 Rewelacja, tylko dlaczego? Powiedz mi co takiego super-hiper-wspaniałego dadzą 64bity, jakiś argument, proszę. Sam moze wtedy przejdę na 64bity. Nie sądze by on obliczał - nie wiem - wybuchy atomowe na tym komputerze więć wzrost wydajności 64bitowego systemu vs. 32bitowego oscyluje w granicach błędu statystycznego.

----------

## matiit

Zawsze można iść z duchem postępu i zainstalować 64 bity  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

Bardzo długo korzystałem z 32bit, od niedawna mam 64 bit, i muszę powiedzieć że czyję różnicę. W multimediach jest bardzo wyczuwalna. Mplayer szybciej się ładuje, showimg szybciej generuje obraz. Fakt faktem że trzeba więcej ramu, ale za to ta pamięć jest lepiej wykorzystywana. Jakkolwiek, jestem zadowolony - co do flasha, to powiem, że nie jest aż tak źle. SOA #1   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

2007.0-amd64 nie ma czasem popsutego sandboxa? Przynajmniej u mnie po wypakowaniu cierpiałem na niemożność kompilacji ani glibc ani gcc. Jakieś dziwne błędy. Na gentoo.pl@freenode wszyscy stwierdzili, iż ktoś niesprytnie dodał popsutego sandboxa do tego stage. Gdzieś na forum tutaj widziałem osobę która też miałą takie problemy i nikt nie znalazł rozwiązania. Google zalecało wpisanie FEATURES="-sandbox" przed emergowaniem glibc (wyszukało gdy wstukałem w googlarke błąd) i niestety, nie pomogło. 

Jak tylko uda mi się wyszukać ten topic na forum, albo przypomne sobie ten błąd dam znac.

----------

## kurak

Co do sandboxa to nie wiem. Fakt, miałem problemy ale z binutils https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4161202-highlight-.html#4161202 ale wystarczyło odmaskować go. Z resztą nie mam problemów, wszystko pracuje dobrze.

----------

## SlashBeast

Gcc wywalało się po ok 40minutach kompilacji tak poprostu natomiast glibc nie przechodził configure. Po 20 jak będę miał więcej czasu postawie chroota z ~amd64 (fakt, zawsze siedze na ~) i w pierwszej kolejnośći zobacze co tam siedzi w zamaskowaym binutils. Dzięki za podpowiedz.

----------

## kurak

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.3 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-kurak.org x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-kurak.org x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 08 Aug 2007 09:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.18

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-b"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amarok amd64 amr apic aspell at4 audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo canvas cdparanoia cdr cli cmov cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cx8 dbus de dga directfb divx divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd evo fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fxsr gdbm gif gimp glitz gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libcaca libg++ libgsm mad matroska mca mce midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pae pam pascal pat pcre pdf perl pge png pppd pse pse36 pu python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection risky samba sdl sep session sndfile spl sse sse2 ssl svg syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype tsc type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vme vorbis xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

 Ja od kiedy mam gentoo to korzystam z ~

----------

## Bialy

@kurak Ty masz rocka AMD czy Intel?

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.1.2/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html

"nocona

Improved version of Intel Pentium4 CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2 and SSE3 instruction set support."

wiec nie potrzebne -msee3 oraz co Tobie (a bardziej Twojemu prockowi) da flaga 3dnow i 3dnowext?

PS. Wracając do tematu ja mam FX-60 na 64'bitach i jestem zadowolony. Na tym sprzecie nie mam zadnych problemow.

----------

## SlashBeast

A '-s' czasem nie jest LDFLAGą? Kiedyś miałem ale na ircu mówili, iż nowe (wtedy) emerge dokleja to zawszę i żebym to wywalił. Jak powiedzieli tak zrobiłem. (Bardzo dawno temu.).

----------

## Kajan

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A '-s' czasem nie jest LDFLAGą? Kiedyś miałem ale na ircu mówili, iż nowe (wtedy) emerge dokleja to zawszę i żebym to wywalił. Jak powiedzieli tak zrobiłem. (Bardzo dawno temu.).

 

Dokładnie, powstał bardzo fajny opis http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-optimization.xml

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kurak

Oj, faktycznie.. gdzieś ze starego make.confa się zawieruszyło, nie zwróciłem uwagi. Dzięki  :Smile:  Wracając do tematu, to chyba beryl trochę się buntuje na 64bit, a mianowicie przy uruchamianiu i zamykani go. A tak to działa nawet lepiej  :Smile: 

----------

